# manual to auto swap?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I was wondering how hard the manual to auto swap would be on a 94 240sx...i have a manual shell and an auto engine/tranny w/ auto wire harness and inside automatic trim piece with auto shifter and auto brake pedal...im going to put the engine in the 240sx chassis then either sell it or drive it for a daily beater...i was wondering if there is anything else I would have to do...like wiring for the ignition or anything like that. Cause in the auto to manual swap I know you have to clip to wires to bypass the ignition key lock so would I also have to do wire work to make that automatic transmission work? 

Thanks


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

why do you want an manual to auto swap? i have an auto car if youd rather have an automatic lol...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ckykm said:


> I was wondering how hard the manual to auto swap would be on a 94 240sx


If you want to do a successful job, get an FSM. There's some major wiring changes. For starters, here's what you need to get:
1 - auto ECU
2 - A/T control unit
3 - shift lock control unit
4 - A/T wiring harness

Unless you have some sort of high priority reason for doing this conversion, IMO forget about it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Agreed. The entire dash harness would need to be reworked. Converting a manual equipped 240SX to automatic would be one of the hardest 240 jobs I could imagine.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Agreed. The entire dash harness would need to be reworked. Converting a manual equipped 240SX to automatic would be one of the hardest 240 jobs I could imagine.


Yes it is. There's quite few differences between the cars. Alot of the fuses and relays underneath the steering column are different...It woud take the entire wiring harness, meaning dash, engine, and side engine harness.


----------

